# Castle Hill Competition 2015



## Stuster (15/6/15)

So it's finally all come together and I can announce that the Castle Hill competition will be held on 22nd and 23rd August at the Castle Hill Showground. There are some fantastic prizes with Champion Brewer and Best in Show prizes being the stand outs (thanks to Wayward Brewing and to Barleyman).

We'll be using the new 2015 BJCP styles which will be a bit of a challenge for the judges but they are definitely an improvement in clarity on the old style guidelines. We are always looking for judges and stewards, so if you want to drink some beer and talk to fellow brewers (plus do a _tiny _bit of writing), please fill out the form at [SIZE=14pt]http://goo.gl/forms/Zdcepfhx3b[/SIZE]. Lunch is also provided.

The new styles has so many styles that I've put them into 9 super categories which all have prizes thanks to our sponsors - Rocks Brewing, Wayward Brewing, Barleyman, the Brewshop/ESB, Dave's Homebrew and Shenanigans Brewing.

All information on dates and places for dropping off your entries are in the flyer. (Make sure you do the electronic entry form as well as the paper form.)

Good luck to all and hope to see some of you at the competition.

Stuart 

View attachment Castle Hill Comp Flyer 2015.pdf


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (16/6/15)

Is this also the NSW AABC qualifying competition?


----------



## mosto (16/6/15)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> Is this also the NSW AABC qualifying competition?


Not according to this thread


----------



## Stuster (16/6/15)

Not this year. The HUB guys are running the state competition this year. It's unfortunate that we have both competitions around the same time but I have to book in the dates with the show people a year in advance and there was no way to change this.

Anyway, it's good that there are two comps going and no reason not to put entries into both, compare feedback from two sets of judges and hopefully pocket two lots of prizes.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (16/6/15)

Stuster said:


> Not this year. The HUB guys are running the state competition this year. It's unfortunate that we have both competitions around the same time but I have to book in the dates with the show people a year in advance and there was no way to change this.
> 
> Anyway, it's good that there are two comps going and no reason not to put entries into both, compare feedback from two sets of judges and hopefully pocket two lots of prizes.


And on the plus side it will be interesting to see beers entered against old and new style guidelines and any differences...


----------



## Stuster (17/6/15)

Just bumping this to the top so people don't miss this. Open to all, not just NSW folk, so why not have a crack at winning that conical! :beerbang:


----------



## SamT (18/6/15)

How many people come along to events like this and is entry to view the competition free?


----------



## Barry (19/6/15)

You can pay me a dollar if you want to but it is free. All are welcome to view. Usual thing about not interrupting the judging but there is always someone to explain procedures.


----------



## barls (19/6/15)

your cheap barry i was going to say 20 bucks.


----------



## Josh (21/6/15)

Great stuff. Form filled out. Looking forward to it.

Working Sunday, so it's only a one day cameo this year.


----------



## Stuster (21/6/15)

Nice work, Josh. Good you can make it along there again. Trust you are going to be putting some beers in as well. :beerbang:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/6/15)

Stuster said:


> Nice work, Josh. Good you can make it along there again. Trust you are going to be putting some beers in as well. :beerbang:



I think this time I can keep a promise and be there. :super:


----------



## Codehopper (30/6/15)

Stuster, you mentioned "super categories" of which you mention there are 9. Are these the same categories mentioned in "A maximum of 3 entries per category" rule?

Or do you mean that under "super categories" there are categories like "A. German Wheat Beer (BJCP 10)" etc -- and those are meant in "3 entries" rule?

Btw I don't know what you were thinking about when writing about "chronical fermenter"


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/7/15)

Hi Stuster, 

The AABC has this competition listed as the NSW state competition, can you please clarify if that is correct ?

( I understand that HUB have put there club up for the state comp on the 8th & 9th ) 

http://www.aabc.org.au/


----------



## barls (1/7/15)

Stuster said:


> Not this year. The HUB guys are running the state competition this year. It's unfortunate that we have both competitions around the same time but I have to book in the dates with the show people a year in advance and there was no way to change this.
> 
> Anyway, it's good that there are two comps going and no reason not to put entries into both, compare feedback from two sets of judges and hopefully pocket two lots of prizes.


he already has previously . pratty


----------



## SixStar (1/7/15)

Hey guys, rules state to submit a 500ml bottle but can this be 330ml bottle x 2? Thanks


----------



## barls (2/7/15)

SixStar said:


> Hey guys, rules state to submit a 500ml bottle but can this be 330ml bottle x 2? Thanks


in previous years this has been ok.


----------



## Stuster (6/7/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Stuster,
> 
> The AABC has this competition listed as the NSW state competition, can you please clarify if that is correct ?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why they have our comp as the NSW state comp, but I'll look into it. As I stated earlier though, the HUB guys are running the state comp this year. We'll be having the Castle Hill comp 2 weeks later than that. No reason not to put your beers into both. Interesting to get different tasting notes and see what different judges pick up. Plus twice the chance to win. 

Codehopper, I am referring to the 9 super-categories - just 3 entries in each of those, so only 27 entries in total. :super:


----------



## Stuster (6/7/15)

SixStar said:


> Hey guys, rules state to submit a 500ml bottle but can this be 330ml bottle x 2? Thanks


Yes, that'd be fine. I put a bit bigger than that just as that makes it easier to ensure there's enough for the judges, but you should be ok with 330mlx2 bottles.


----------



## nifty (8/7/15)

Sweet, head office has just given permission for me to steward, should be able to make both days.

Cheers

steve


----------



## barls (8/7/15)

see you there mate.


----------



## kaiserben (30/7/15)

If I had an IPA brewed to session strength (it's 1.053 OG, 1.014 FG, at 5.1%ABV) would I lump it into the 5C Specialty IPA category? Or would it be 5B American IPA, but specify it as session strength?


----------



## barls (30/7/15)

5b and specify


----------



## Stuster (9/8/15)

Just a reminder that our comp is on very soon now. You still have all week to post in your entries, take them in to the brewshops (Dave's, the Brewshop, Barleyman). Alternatively you can drop them off at the Castle Hill showground next week between 10 and 2.

Don't forgot that conical that Barleyman has kindly put up there as the main prize. Plus good feedback from the judges. Good luck to all. :super:


----------



## Stuster (9/8/15)

Just a reminder to do the online form if you are entering beers http://goo.gl/forms/m4ccyovkcI

And for those thinking of coming along to get involved as judges or stewards, could you please fill out the form here http://goo.gl/forms/Zdcepfhx3b

And if you are thinking of stewarding etc, just do it. It's a fun day (or half a day if that's all you can make) and you get the chance to talk beer and drink some. What more do you want?


----------



## nifty (10/8/15)

Stuster said:


> Just a reminder to do the online form if you are entering beers http://goo.gl/forms/m4ccyovkcI
> 
> And for those thinking of coming along to get involved as judges or stewards, could you please fill out the form here http://goo.gl/forms/Zdcepfhx3b
> 
> And if you are thinking of stewarding etc, just do it. It's a fun day (or half a day if that's all you can make) and you get the chance to talk beer and drink some. What more do you want?


Hey Stu

I submitted the form for stewarding a few weeks back, will you let us know what pavilion it wil be in?

cheers

steve


----------



## barls (10/8/15)

drive straight up the road and its the one at the end that has the show office in it.
it will be the one with all the cars around it and people gathering around it.
I've never noticed a name on the building.


----------



## Stuster (11/8/15)

It's called the Federation Pavillion but that doesn't really help much. I'll send out more info for judges/stewards at the weekend.


----------



## nifty (11/8/15)

Thanks Guys...


----------



## GrantSpatchcock (13/8/15)

Finally sorted my entries and I'll be dropping them off tomorrow. Tell you what, narrowing 11 beers down to 3 entries for category 3. British, Irish, Commonwealth was a challenge this afternoon, after all, have to fully taste test, don't I? 

Wish I could pop in to help out, alas, working bloody nightshift all weekend


----------



## Dan K (14/8/15)

Just trying to fill in the electronic form. On the paper guide American IPA doesn't have a sub style number it is just 

Category 5 
Style B and no sub style.

The electronic form has it marked as a required box to fill in. How do I go about this? 

Cheers


----------



## kaiserben (14/8/15)

I had the same issue in Category 8. I just put them as "i"


----------



## Stuster (14/8/15)

I think that's a good solution for now. I'm on the way home now and will look at this as soon as I can. 

Perfect timing to remind everyone that you need to get those beers in today or tomorrow. Great prizes this year.


----------



## Stuster (14/8/15)

Yep, can you just put in i for those categories where there is only one sub-style in there. It shouldn't matter in fact and it's the only option that works within the form unfortunately. It's a fairly simple form but it does save me a fair bit of work.


----------



## GrantSpatchcock (14/8/15)

I just left it blank for my Specialty IPA entry, didn't have any issues submitting the form.

Looking forward to seeing how my beers fit these new styles, should be an interesting comp!


----------



## Dan K (14/8/15)

Thanks guys, yeah I just submitted 2 entries in the American IPA Style. On the electronic form Entry Number 1 sub style was a required field so I just put i. For entry Number 2 however the sub style wasn't marked as a required field so I just left it blank. With all the other info points I'm sure it won't be problem. Thanks again.

Cheers 

Dan


----------



## Stuster (19/8/15)

Day after tomorrow for the comp. Looking forward to it. Wonder who's going to get that conical? :icon_drool2:


----------



## Weizguy (20/8/15)

Anyone from Newie region need a lift to the comp?

More importantly, is there anyone attending the comp who can pick up a CO2 bottle for me from Kingsford, and deliver it on the weekend?
I bought the bottle a while back via AHB, but have not yet collected it. Was hoping for this weekend...

Cheers, team!
Les


----------



## Stuster (20/8/15)

I'm there now if you can call me in the next few minutes.


----------



## Weizguy (20/8/15)

Stuster said:


> I'm there now if you can call me in the next few minutes.


OK.


----------



## Stuster (23/8/15)

Great weekend. Thanks to all judges and stewards who came along to help out. It'd be good to see some photos from the weekend up here.

I've attached the results sheet.

Barry - you've done it again. Wonderful beers as usual. Brewing with Wayward for you.

Michael Clarke - well done on Best in Show. I'll be in touch with you soon to work out the details of the conical along with Barleyman.

I'll be emailing this out to entrants along with score sheets this week with certificates/ribbons/prizes to follow on after that.


View attachment Castle Hill Comp Results 2015.pdf


----------



## mikec (23/8/15)

Holy crap - that's me!


----------



## Colbatt (23/8/15)

A great weekend with a bunch of good blokes (& you too Bek)!!

Stu - congrats on another superbly run comp - you've got this down to a fine art!

Well done to Barry and Michael on their wonderful beers and richly deserved results.

And a big thanks to all the sponsors. Nick at Barleyman deserves our special appreciation for his generous support - get behind him guys!


----------



## citizensnips (23/8/15)

Congrats to those who did well. Sent a few in the mail a couple of weeks back...went to look on the results and seems though Australia post have ruined my fun. Bastards probably smashed them everywhere
Live and learn


----------



## GrantSpatchcock (23/8/15)

Cheers to all involved, especially Stu, huge amount of work involved and it's ran smoothly once again! And thanks to the sponsors!

Quite happy with my results, the little Altbier that could keeps kicking goals!

Great to see a very high standard across the board, gotta say, when you're scoring 39's and above and still coming in midfield, it's a bloody tough comp with some quality beers kicking around!

And a big cheers Stu for spicing things up and using the 'new' style guidelines. Certainly made me rethink a lot of my methods and recipes, which made for a really fun, if difficult, twist.


----------



## Mikedub (24/8/15)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks again Stu for all you fine coordination, that’s a lot of work to make that happen, sorry I couldn’t help out this year. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Well done again Barry, great form once again.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]And well done to Michael Clarke, 8500 runs, 28 test century’s and now a Best in Show. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Might be time to trade in your bat, but make sure you keep that mash paddle in hand.[/SIZE]


----------



## barls (24/8/15)

mikec said:


> Holy crap - that's me!


look forward to trying at the next isb meeting mate


----------



## nifty (24/8/15)

Thanks all, I had fun couple of days stewarding.

It was an eye opener watching the judges in action, there's a lot more to it than I thought.

Looking forward to next year.

steve


----------



## vykuza (24/8/15)

Congratulations to all the category winners, and a special congrats to Barry and Michael!

Michael, I'll be in touch through Stu about your shiny new SS Chronical! I hope you have a big fridge


----------



## mikec (25/8/15)

barls said:


> look forward to trying at the next isb meeting mate


Some got to try it at the last one, held at Wayward. Pulled straight from the fermenter that morning!
Will try to get to next week's too.


----------



## mikec (25/8/15)

Nick R said:


> Congratulations to all the category winners, and a special congrats to Barry and Michael!
> 
> Michael, I'll be in touch through Stu about your shiny new SS Chronical! I hope you have a big fridge


I have been looking on ebay...


----------



## MattC (25/8/15)

A massive thanks to Stu, Judges, Stewards and others from Castle Hill Comp for running things so smoothly. Very quick posting of results as well, thanks heaps. Entered 6 beers and the three I was less hopeful about ended up placing when the others did not, go figure. That Broken Hill water might not be that bad after all.

Thanks again to all involved.


----------



## Mikedub (26/8/15)

Received my scores sheets via email this morning, how good is that!
thanks Stu, appreciate the extra effort to distribute this way


----------



## beachy (8/10/15)

Has anyone who placed in Pale Lagers or Mead/Cider that were both sponsored by Rocks Brewing Co. received the prizes that were mentioned in the flyer ?


----------

